# Apple mail sur PC ?



## damsdem (28 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

fin septembre je vais faire l'acquisition d'un iMac (27" à mon avis). Actuellement je suis sur PC. J'utilise outlook.

Je voulais savoir si était possible d'installer apple mail sous windows pour commencer à le découvrir et me faire la main en attendant non sans souffrir la fin septembre. Si c'est possible où le télécharger ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2010)

Nan. You can't do that.
Mail c'est un logiciel Mac

Bon, vraiment pas difficile à appréhender, hein, c'est pas Photoshop


----------



## damsdem (28 Août 2010)

ok merci pour l'info. iTunes aussi est un logiciel mac ^^ c'est pour ça que je me suis permis de poser la question.

Je n'ai plus qu'à attendre ...



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête de ce forum ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2010)

No pb

iTunes et Safari : Mac et PC
iPhoto, iMovie, Garage band, iDVD et le Pack iWork : Mac only


----------



## ntx (28 Août 2010)

damsdem a dit:


> ok merci pour l'info. iTunes aussi est un logiciel mac ^^ c'est pour ça que je me suis permis de poser la question.


Mail ne fait pas parti de la politique commerciale d'Apple pour aller piquer des clients chez M$


----------

